# Erfahrung Cube Analog , Aim Sl



## Kleinundrund (11. Mai 2018)

Hallo,
wir waren heute mal wieder beim Händler um die Ecke um 2 Räder Probe zu fahren.
Zum ersten ein Cube Aim Sl 29 2018
und ein Cube Analog 29 2018
Beide Räder fuhren sich ziemlich gut,  auf dem Analog hatte man minimal ein (eingebildetes) besseres Gefühl. 
Der Preisliche Unterschied liegt bei 100€
Dafür bekommt man eine Rockshox xc30 tk coil mit Pop lock,  XT Schaltauge mit Alivio umwerfer  und Kurbel.
Beim Sl ist es eine Suntour XCM Remote Lockout sowie Deore Schaltauge mit ( glaube ) Altus Komponenten.
Lohnen sich die 100€ mehr?
Ein Rad vom Versender kommt nicht in Frage.
Die einzigen Händler in der Nähe bieten Giant und cube sowie Bulls an.
Danke schonmal für eure Meinungen


----------



## KettenKlaus (16. Mai 2018)

Kleinundrund schrieb:


> Lohnen sich die 100€ mehr?



Ich meine schon.
Fahre die Alivio-Komponenten am TreKking-Alltagsrad. Funzen zuverlässig seit Jahren.
Das Analog scheint die bessere der beiden schlechten Gabeln zu haben.

Was habt ihr denn mit dem (n) Bike(s) vor ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kleinundrund (16. Mai 2018)

Hab das Analog mittlerweile geholt und bin vollends zufrieden für den Preis.
Nach nochmaligem Testen merkte man doch ziemliche Unterschiede. Gerade die Rockshox verrichtet ihren Dienst gut.
Um deine Frage zu beantworten, wir sind ganz am Anfang unserer evtl Bikekarriere das merkt man deutlich.  Das Rauchen sowie die Sportabstinenz der letzten Jahre ( sowie das daraus resultierende Gewicht) rächt sich jetzt. Wir fahren 3 mal die Woche alleine und am Wochenende mit den Kids, Wald und Wurzelwege sowie Feldwege und ein sehr geringer Straßennanteil.
Dieses Programm soll den Rest des Jahres durchgezogen werden und in der nächsten Saison rentiert sich dann auch was hochwertiges.
Hab mich bei 1,73 und ne sl von 82 für einen 19 Zoll Rahmen entschieden das passt Super.
Fühlt mich Pudelwohl auf dem Bike.
Hab ja nur das 3. Bike gekauft um das passende zu finden.


----------

